# Sounds like water boiling in radiator.



## Lowe48_03 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just turned car off and it sounds like I have water boiling in radiator and resevoir tank. What would cause this?

I just had the following replaced on it, head casket, 160 thermostat, water pump, belts and comp cam.

Twice since I got it out of the shop, from head casket, I have noticed water pouring out of the bottom of the car near the resevoir. I was told that there was too much water/anit freeze, in it, which will cause it to dump out of the over flow on resevoir.

What would make it sound like the fluid in my radiator is boiling?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Where is your temp gauge sitting at? Does it appear to be overheating? And btw, since you typed it twice I thought I'd let you know that it's a head gasket not casket.

The coolant draining from the overflow could be because it was overfilled, but it shouldn't sound like the coolant is boiling. Perhaps you need to bleed excess air out of the cooling system.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yup u need to "Burp" the coolant system. good to see you driving it lowet*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You are talking 04-06 GTO right? Reason I ask is because of the 160* thermostat. Using DEX-COOL, anti-Freeze or a combination of both? DEX-COOL is the proper coolant to be using. You can use anti-freeze however you should NOT NOT NOT be mixing them. Many don't know this. Two different types chemicals. Corrosion issues. Even if the system was drained you'll still have DEX-COOL in the engine and mixing the 2 is NOT wise. If using anit freeze is your choice the system must be flushed PROPERLY. 
Not saying this is the issue here but if you are not aware of this, you will be in due time. 

Thermostat working properly??? If you used form a gasket did any of it get into the system? Improper coolant to water ratio combined with driving habits or a long haul? How bout the reservoir cap? Secured proper? Allowing air into the system? DO NOT overfill the reservoir. 

IMO.... drain and flush the entire system. Verify the thermostat is in working order. Not sure? Remove and place it in about 160* water and see if it opens....Add the recommended DEX-COOL amount and add a rust inhibitor/sealant (this is done at factory). Then see if it is working Ok. Chances are it will.


----------



## Lowe48_03 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses. I know about the Dex-Cool. Found out the hard way. Anti freeze was put in by the mechanic after gaskets replaced.

The temp gauge does not show any signs of over heating. When car gets warmed up, needle sits just below half way.

The burping does make sense. The idiot I used didn't replace the water pump I told him was bad, didn't recharge my air conditioner after he put my motor back together and took 7 weeks to complete the job.

Thanks for the correction of casket. As I was typing it, it didn't look right.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is it an LS1 or LS2 as they have different cooling systems. But either way, I would drain it completely, new t-stat to be safe, the refil.

I'm not sure of the proper burpign procedure but this worked for me.

1. before putting t-stat on , fill the bock. Install t-stat and house.

2. Full the radiator.

3. FIll the resivour.

Once you start the car, you may see the resivour level drop, its normal and full as necessary.

You should be good to go. This is what I did for my 04.


----------

